# New! But not new at all!



## Asylum01 (Aug 17, 2015)

Very cool, I would love to grow with this new forum!  
Let's do it....

"we are all contenders...... it's striving to become  Champions that sets us aside"
Asylum


----------



## brazey (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

